# Studie: Greenpeace untersucht Apple, Samsung, Microsoft und Co. auf Nachhaltigkeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Studie: Greenpeace untersucht Apple, Samsung, Microsoft und Co. auf Nachhaltigkeit*

						Greenpeace hat 17 IT-Unternehmen auf Nachhaltigkeit untersucht und kommt zum Schluss, dass Apple durchaus ökologisch wirtschaftet - zumindest im Vergleich zu Mitbewerbern. Am saubersten geht es aber bei Fairphone zu.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Studie: Greenpeace untersucht Apple, Samsung, Microsoft und Co. auf Nachhaltigkeit*


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Naja, die sehen das doch auch einseitig.

Wo gibt es denn wirkliche Nachhaltigkeit, wenn der meiste

europäische Schrott in Afrika landet?

Recycling und Ressourcenschonung, sieht bei mir anders aus.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein guter Ansatz. Ich würde für nachhaltige IT-Produkte durchaus mehr bezahlen. Allerdings ist in diesem Bereich bisher kaum Transparenz gegeben.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Adam_West (18. Oktober 2017)

Wie soll man bitteschön Nachhaltigkeit bei Technik "einsetzen"? Nachhaltigkeit in Bezug auf IT würde eine massive Stagnation im Fortschritt bedeuten. Dieses Prinzip kann garnicht auf IT angewendet werden, da nur neu produzierte Technik (meist) auch besser/schneller ist. Wie soll das aussehen? Nutzen wir in Zukunft 15 Jahre lang die selbe CPU/GPU/Smartphone/etc.? Dann haben wir quasi technischen Fortschritt anlehnend an Monopolroduktion: Es besteht quasi überhaupt kein Drang mehr zum "Weiterentwickeln", schließlich haben wir ja erstmal für die nächsten 10 oder 20 Jahre gut verkauft.

Mal abgesehen davon dass das wirtschaftlich ein völliger Kollaps wäre.

Und ps: Nein, Ressourcen, welche für IT gebraucht werden wachsen nicht nach!


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Und ps: Nein, Ressourcen, welche für IT gebraucht werden wachsen nicht nach!



Mir ging es jetzt aber auch mehr um die Recyclingprobleme,
und nicht , um den techn. Fortschritt auszubremsen.


----------



## Adam_West (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist mMn wieder ein anderes Thema, Nachhaltigkeit ist für mich nicht gleichzusetzen mit Recycling, denn der Recyclingkreislauf ist irgendwann zu Ende, man kann nicht-nachwachsende Materialien nicht ewig wiederverwenden. In dieser Form ok, eine gewisse "Nachhaltigkeit", aber keine wirkliche Nachhaltigkeit im eigentlichen Sinne.

Wir sollten unsere Cpus und Technik einfach aus Gras und Holz herstellen


----------



## Casurin (18. Oktober 2017)

Lustig - greenPeace wird auch immer schlechter.
Hier ist also Apple gut dabei was die Energieversorgung betrifft weil ihre Datenzentren "grüner" versorgt werden. Die Produktion hängt normal am netz, aber das wird als 'grün' gesehen weil sie mehr angeblichen "Ökostrom" kaufen......
Dann werden Kunstoffe kritisiert weil sie, wenn unsachgemäß verbrannt (was oft nicht einmal legal ist) giftige Stoffe freisetzen. Oder die ach so schlimmen Weichmacher IM Handy - weil man das Handy ja auch immer abschleckt 

Aber hey - was will man von greenfarts erwarten. Sie protestieren noch immer gegen die sauberste und sicherste Energiequelle die wir haben und protestieren Forschungsanlagen/Projekte die zB an höheren Getreideerträgen oder besseren Energiequellen arbeiten.


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Die Produktion hängt normal am netz, aber das wird als 'grün' gesehen weil sie mehr angeblichen "Ökostrom" kaufen...


Wie soll denn das sonst funktionieren?
Man kann nicht an allen Standorten das Gebäude mit Solarpanelen zupflastern. 
Da bleibt nix anderes übrig als beim örtlichen Energielieferanten Biostrom zu kaufen.


----------



## Andrej (18. Oktober 2017)

@Adam Weat
Wieso sollte der technologische Fortschritt stecken bleiben wenn du nicht jedes Jahr ein Telefon kaufst sondern alle 2,3 oder 4 Jahre.
Ich selbst habe ein Galaxy S4 und sehe im S8 keinen technologischen Fortschritt, der es zwingend erforderlich mach sich das Telefon zu kaufen.
Oder sind die 2 mehr Pixel und das gekrümmte Bildschirm so ein RIESEN Fortschritt?
Wenn erstmal die Welt verpestet ist wird dir deine Arbeit auch nichts mehr bringen, denn das meiste Geld wird für Medikamente draufgehen.

Mann sollte der Industrie endlich Schranken setzen und sie zwingen nachhaltigere Produkte herauszubringen. Ich habe z.B. eine Zahnbürste von Braun bei der nach 2 Jahren der Akku kaputt gegangen ist und ich ihn nicht austauschen kann. Was bleibt mir anderes übrig als eine 100€ teure Zahnbürste nach 2 Jahren weg zu schmeißen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ...Wo gibt es denn wirkliche Nachhaltigkeit....


In der deutschen Forstwirtschaft


----------



## Dr-Best (18. Oktober 2017)

Aber auch  nur da


----------



## rehacomp (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber zwische D und F gibt es (zum mindest im deutschen Raum) auch ein E   



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der deutschen Forstwirtschaft



Aber auch hier gibt es Verschwendung. Bäume die gefällt werden müssen, bleiben (sauber gestapelt) solange im Wald liegen bis diese verrottet sind. Und für Brennholz wird extra importiert, weil es billiger ist.


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Sie protestieren noch immer gegen die sauberste und sicherste Energiequelle die wir haben.


Atomstrom ist also sauber und sicher? Lol. Atomstrom ist die unsicherste Energiequelle überhaupt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der deutschen Forstwirtschaft



Echt?

Wann warst du denn zum letzten Mal in einem Wald?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn zum letzten Mal in einem Wald?


Wald ist ungleich Forst, aber lassen wie solche Feinheiten, es war eh nur eine Bestätigung Deine Behauptung,
 zur Nachhaltigkeit, weil es abgesehen bedingt nachhaltigen Forst aber auch so gar nichts gibt, in dem wir nicht 
absolut verschwenderisch umgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> ...Hier ist also Apple gut dabei was die Energieversorgung betrifft weil ihre Datenzentren "grüner" versorgt werden.
> Die Produktion hängt normal am netz, aber das wird als 'grün' gesehen weil sie mehr angeblichen "Ökostrom" kaufen......


Das ist doch ein Anfang oder? Es ist oft nur symbolischer Natur, aber immerhin. Besser als Firmen mit eigenen Kohlekraftwerken, oder?



Casurin schrieb:


> ...Dann werden Kunstoffe kritisiert weil sie, wenn unsachgemäß verbrannt (was oft nicht einmal legal ist) giftige Stoffe freisetzen. Oder die ach so schlimmen Weichmacher IM Handy - weil man das Handy ja auch immer abschleckt


Kunststoff ist nicht gleich Kunststoff. Es gibt problematischere und nicht do problematische. Weichmacher kommen übrigens über die Haut in den Körper. Ein wertiger Ledereinband verringert das Problem.



Casurin schrieb:


> ...Aber hey - was will man von greenfarts erwarten. Sie protestieren noch immer gegen die sauberste und sicherste Energiequelle die wir haben und protestieren Forschungsanlagen/Projekte die zB an höheren Getreideerträgen oder besseren Energiequellen arbeiten.


Natürlich, sauber und völlig unproblematisch
Wismut (Unternehmen) – Wikipedia
Schachtanlage Asse – Wikipedia
Nuklearkatastrophe von Tschernobyl – Wikipedia
Kyschtym-Unfall – Wikipedia
Sellafield – Wikipedia
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/usa-atomunfall-in-harrisburg-chronik-einer-kernschmelze-1.1079098
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuklearkatastrophe_von_Fukushima
http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/atomenergie/story/Der-vergessene-Schweizer-Atom-GAU-24705594

Um nur mal das zu nennen, was mir spontan einfällt, es gibt erheblich längere Listen dazu.
Wirklich, total ungefährlich. 

Kernfusion ist die nächste Sau im Dorf. Scheint erstmal gut, aber die Anlagenkosten werden bei heutigen
Konzepten Faktor 3 über Kernkraftwerken iegen, der Reaktorkern selber wird durch Neutronenbeschuß
extrem aktiviert und erzeugt ähnlich viel hochradioaktiven Abfall wie Kernkraftwerke, allerdings mit viel
kürzerer Halbswertszeit, etc. Forschung gerne, aber an eine Realisierung zu denken ist arg futuristisch.
Aber hey, wer will schon Windstrom für 3-8 Cent/kWh, wenn man Strom aus neuen Kernkraftwerken 
schon für 12 Cent bekommt


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wald ist ungleich Forst, aber lassen wie solche Feinheiten, es war eh nur eine Bestätigung Deine Behauptung,
> zur Nachhaltigkeit, weil es abgesehen bedingt nachhaltigen Forst aber auch so gar nichts gibt, in dem wir nicht
> absolut verschwenderisch umgehen.



Bleibe doch mal ganz entspannt.

Die meisten Wälder sind doch Wirtschaftskulturen, da wird abgeholzt ohne Ende,
dieser Rohstoff wird halt benötigt.

Der Umstieg auf eine wirtschaftliche und nachhaltige Nutzung des Waldes,
spielt doch in privaten Wäldern kaum eine Rolle.

No Money, no Funny.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bleibe doch mal ganz entspannt.


Ich *schreie niccht*!  (ich bin wirklich ganz ruhig, keine Sorgen) 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Wälder sind doch Wirtschaftskulturen, da wird abgeholzt ohne Ende,
> dieser Rohstoff wird halt benötigt.


Wald ist nicht bewirtschafteter und nicht gepflegter Wald und es gibt in Deutschland kaum noch welchen, eine handvoll Urwalder genannte Reste des deutschen Waldgebietes. 99% sindbewirtschaftetet Forst. Un dieser Forst wird durchaus langfristig nachhaltig bewirtschaftet. Raubholzungen gibt es bei uns kaum, ganz im Gegensatz zu Russland, Kanada und den USA, die riesige Flächen kahl roden, ohne Wiederaufforstungsprogramme. Da redet aber niemand drüber, alle schauen auf die "böse" Dritteweltländer, die Regenwald abholzen. 

Früher hatten wir im ausgehenden Mittelalter eine ganz andere Situation. Seit dem wird aufgeforstet. Hier und da mal nicht, bundesweit im Durchschnitt schon ziemlich gut. Und nach den katastrophalen Ergebnissen der Monokulturen wird der Mischwald wieder bevorzugt. Mein Großvater im Thüringer Wald hat schon vor 70 Jahren als Forstmeister dem Trend zu Kiefern- und Fichten Monokultur  den Kampf angesagt und für stabiln Mischwald gesorgt. Die heutige Generation ist dankbar dafür.

Der deutsche Forst ist darum schon eine Ausnahme und leider zu ziemlich die Einzige. Aber er kann als Beispiel dienen, dass man immer nur soviel entnehmen darf, wie nachkommt. Davon sind wir in anderen Bereichen meilenweit entfernt. Die Fischerei beginnt ganz zart, und hier und da gibt es erste sinnvolle Rezyklingzyklen. Aber gerade Smart Phones sind typische Wegwerfartikel, als Gesamtmasse aber völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Ogami (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaub hier geht's gar nicht um den deutschen Wald. Bessere Beispiele sind wohl eher verklebte Smartphone-Akkus, Sicherheitslücken bei der dazugehörigen veralterten Software oder nicht erweiterbarer Speicher bei den Dingern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> . Dieses Prinzip kann garnicht auf IT angewendet werden, da nur neu produzierte Technik (meist) auch besser/schneller ist.


Das ist doch lachhaft.
Kauf Dir mal ein High-End Handy und lasse es ohne Hülle aus 80 cm Höhe auf einen Steinfußboden fallen.
Das war's dann.
Ein 15 Jahre altes Teil erledigt das ohne Murren.
4 Teile aufsammeln - zusammensetzen - weiter geht' s.

Ein Nokia i3510c hält die Akkuladung im ausgeschalteten Zustand 1 Jahr, eine neue Mittelklasse eine Woche und weniger.
Keine Angst, ich habe beide.

Ja, ich hab das Nokia 10 Jahre lang ohne Komforteinbußen für mich benutzt.

Die immer schneller werdende Technik hat mit immer besserer Qualität rein gar nichts zu tun.

Ein Spiele-PC kam um die 2000er Jahre locker mit einem 250W Netzteil aus ohne daß die Spiele ruckelten.
Das verbraucht heute alleine die Grafikkarte.
Das ist die Verbesserung?
Dann brauche ich keine.

Fast alle neuen Handies haben fest verbaute Akkus.
Das ist besser?

Ein Autoradio hat heutzutage Bluetooth und allen Schnickschnack . aber eine CD kann es nicht abspielen?
Die Leistung ist geringer als vor 10 Jahren?
Die Senderrauschen wegen fehlender Multituner?

Qualität wird konstruiert - ohne gewollte Einkonstruktion der Servicefreundlichkeit kommt eben kurzlebiger Schrott raus - sehr zum Nutzen der Industrie.
Und mit meinem 2000er PC kann ich immer noch Briefe schreiben und Tabellen berechnen, die brauchen keine 3D-Power.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Dann haben wir quasi technischen Fortschritt anlehnend an Monopolroduktion:


Was ist "Monopolproduktion"?



Ogami schrieb:


> Bessere Beispiele sind wohl eher verklebte Smartphone-Akkus,  Sicherheitslücken bei der dazugehörigen veralterten Software oder nicht  erweiterbarer Speicher bei den Dingern.


Richtig.
Darum geht es.

Und da sieht es für Apple & Samsung sehr düster aus.
Wobei man bei Samsung noch SD-Kärtchen bei den Geräten einsetzen kann.

Und die 1 Jahres Supergarantie von Apple, Samsung, HP und vielen anderen Gewinnern wurde gar nicht mit berücksichtigt?
Wieder ein Testergebnis, wie es sich die Industrie erwartet hatte.

Ein Schelm ... .


----------



## Adam_West (20. Oktober 2017)

Technischer Fortschritt ist maßgeblich an Wirtschaft und Kapitalismus gekoppelt.
Wenn die Leute nicht jährlich von Allem was neues und "besseres" kaufen können sinkt Umsatz und ergo auch der Einsatz in der Entwicklung.

Das beste Bsp. ist doch gerade hier im Forum: Intel. Keine Innovationen in den letzten Jahren, da null Konkurrenz durch AMD. @Wusel, das ist die erwähnte "Monopolproduktion", direkt gekoppelt an den Fortschritt. Intel hat nichts weiter entwickelt, selbst in der Situation gab es KEINE Nachhaltigkeit, da Intel dennoch jedes Jahr eine neue CPU raus gebracht hat, die quasi keine Innovationen hatte.

Ergo ist Nachhaltigkeit in vielen Sparten eine reine Illusion.

KEIN Unternehmen, dass nicht jährlich Umsatz und Gewinn macht würde in Forschung investieren.

@Wusel und Andrej: Ihr lebt offenbar in einer Traumwelt!


----------



## belle (20. Oktober 2017)

@Wuselsurfer

Jeder hat die Möglichkeit mit z.B. einer 1050 Ti auf mittleren Einstellungen in 1080p zu zocken, dann reicht auch dein 250 Watt Netzteil.
Mal davon abgesehen wird die Rechenleistung der Leistung in Watt gegenübergestellt, denn erst dann ist es keine Milchmädchenrechnung mehr.
Ein Netzteil mit 400 Watt wird keine 400 Watt Leistung dauerhaft aufnehmen, weil der Stromverbrauch natürlich mit der Rechenlast zusammen hängt und gerade im Idle ist durch gezieltes Heruntertakten von CPU/GPU oder Ausschalten der Kerne die Effizienz wesentlich höher als früher.


----------



## Andrej (20. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> @Wusel und Andrej: Ihr lebt offenbar in einer Traumwelt!



Eher in einer Horrorwelt, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand Müll produziert wird, der vermeindbar wäre. Niemand sagt das Produkte ewig halter sollte, aber sie sollten dennoch länger Halten als die Garantie. Diese geplante Absoleszenz ist der gröste Betrug am Kunden den es gibt und dagegen muss man vorgehen. Wenn der Akku nach genau 2 Jahren kaputt geht oder die Tastenspärre genau nach 2 Jahren bei einem Handy (Nokia N97) abbricht.
Wir sehen doch, dass beim Apfel trotz steigender Umsätze sich die "Inovation" in grenzen hält oder bei Intel. Hätte AMD bei den Prozessoren keinen Wurf gelandet, würden wir immer noch mit 4Kernen sitzen und die Leute würden weiterhin für 5% Leistungssteigerung 400€ ausgeben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> , das ist die erwähnte "Monopolproduktion",


Erklär doch mal endlich, was Monopolproduktion ist.



Adam_West schrieb:


> KEIN Unternehmen, dass nicht jährlich Umsatz und Gewinn macht würde in Forschung investieren.


Ja, ein Unternehmen ohne Gewinn geht auf die Dauer Pleite.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der deutsche Forst ist darum schon eine Ausnahme und leider zu ziemlich die Einzige. Aber er kann als Beispiel dienen, dass man immer nur soviel entnehmen darf, wie nachkommt. Davon sind wir in anderen Bereichen meilenweit entfernt. Die Fischerei beginnt ganz zart, und hier und da gibt es erste sinnvolle Rezyklingzyklen. Aber gerade Smart Phones sind typische Wegwerfartikel, als Gesamtmasse aber völlig uninteressant.



Wenn man Nachhaltigkeit so definiert, dass nur soviel entnommen werden darf, wie nachwächst, stimmt das durchaus.
Meine Birken-Rotkappe – Wikipedia finde ich nicht mehr in meinem Lieblingswald,
nachdem dort die Harvester alles eingeebnet haben. 

Nicht nur Smartphones sind Wegwerfartikel, das geht über Drucker, TV-Geräten bis hin zu Waschmaschinen.


----------



## Adam_West (21. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal endlich, was Monopolproduktion ist.



Habe ich in meinem Post! Wenn du dich an dem Begriff aufgeilen willst tu da, stell dich aber nicht absichtlich dumm und ignoriere was ich schreibe, um hier irgendwas zu beweisen. Du verstehst genau was ich meine.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, ein Unternehmen ohne Gewinn geht auf die Dauer Pleite.



Richtig und da unser Fortschritt heutzutage vollständig an Firmen und Gewinn gekoppelt ist, ist die Vorstellung von Nachhaltigkeit eine reine Illusion und gliedert sich in solche Traumspilereien und Pseudo Diskussionen ein wie: "Nur noch grüne Energie" etc. Völlig realitätsfern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Habe ich in meinem Post!


Nicht mal ansatzweise, weil es den Begriff gar nicht gibt in der Ökonomie:
Monopol – Wikipedia.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Richtig und da unser Fortschritt heutzutage vollständig an Firmen und Gewinn gekoppelt ist,


Klar, man muß viel Schrott bauen den niemand braucht und verkaufen, damit die Produktion fortschrittlicher wird.

Komische Logik.


----------



## Adam_West (23. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht mal ansatzweise, weil es den Begriff gar nicht gibt in der Ökonomie:
> Monopol – Wikipedia.



Wer redet davon, dass es diesen Begriff gibt? Es war ein sprachliches Mittel um meine Argumentation zu erklären, oder was dachtest du wozu die Anführungszeichen " " da sind?

Wie bereits erwähnt, du geilst dich hier lediglich an Begrifflichkeiten auf, weil du keine wirklichen Argumente in die Unterhaltung einbringst.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar, man muß viel Schrott bauen den niemand braucht und verkaufen, damit die Produktion fortschrittlicher wird.
> 
> Komische Logik.



Typische Bla bla Argumentation. Du reißt meine Aussagen aus dem Kontext und bringst auch noch deine persönliche Meinung a la: "Alles Schrott, gefält mir nicht, alles doof" ein.

Ich schrieb ganz klar, dass Firmen nur Fortschritt liefern, wenn sie Geld verdienen und das eben der Fortschritt maßgeblich am wirtschaftlichen Erfolg hängt und das ist in der kapitalistisch geprägten Gesellschaft schlicht und einfach Fakt. Es ging überhaupt nicht darum, welcher "Schrott" dir nicht passt und was dir daran nicht gefällt.

Du argumentierst mit Meinungen gegen Fakten. Äußerst klug...

Deine Aussage hat keinen Bezug und du "argumentierst" völlig fern vom Thema.


----------

